# Fastest Mortise on Earth!



## woodnthings

I don't know what it is or how it works, but it's fast!




]
:yes: bill


----------



## nzgeordie

Wow! Looks like a variation of a regular mortising chisel but with saw teeth.


----------



## mikes334

That was a very interesting video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TomC

Man that thing is fast. Does anyone know what mortise machine Norm uses on the New Yankee Workshop? It seems to cut like butter no matter how hard the wood. They never show the full machine but it looks like a table top mortise machine.
Tom


----------



## Julian the woodnut

Tom, I have a multico tabletop mortiser and it chops mortises like nothing through whatever I put at it. It's all about how sharp your chisels and drill bit are.


----------



## Leo G

That looks like the MAKA mortiser. I used one for about 4 years. The smallest hole it could do was bout 1/4"w x 7/8" L x 1 7/8" deep. The biggest single plunge mortise I ever did was 3/4"w x 4 3/4"L x 5"d. Fast, clean, accurate and repeatable. It is a hell of a machine.


----------



## ihackwood

ha , what are the odds, i got to use my first mortising drill today.

it must of been dull, lousy cut and alot of effort, but is better than hand tools thats for sure,

but after seeing that machine move, holy vibrations, i have looked at mortises before and the inside was always rough, now i know why lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Domino.


----------



## cabinetman

It's an oscillating mortiser. It doesn't have a spinning cutter. It works in the same principle as a finishing sander, or a multifunction tool, it just vibrates (controlled oscillation).


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Domino.


Now your on my side of the bridge pushing your green kool aid?:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings

woodnthings said:


> I don't know what it is or how it works, but it's fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> :yes::thumbsup: SUGGESTION: After watching the mortise video, click on the 15 different videos on the bottom to see more videos of various woodshops, in cluding David Marks, new tools, and it changes continually. Some of the lastest High Tech panel saws, Allendorf, SCM, Holzher, and other REALLY COOL machines! I didn't realize all this was here! You can spend hours here and learn a lot.:no:
> BTW there are more after the 15, just click on no. 15 and when it's over there are more and more....If you don't like the one you watching just slide the timer button to the right by click and drag and it will end and then you get new choices. The titles show when you hold the cursor over the photo... NEAT!


----------



## GeorgeC

nzgeordie said:


> Wow! Looks like a variation of a regular mortising chisel but with saw teeth.


I do not think a regular mortising bit vibrates.

G


----------



## woodnthings

*Check out these Videos*

:yes::thumbsup: SUGGESTION: After watching the mortise video, click on the 15 different videos on the bottom to see more videos of various woodshops, in cluding David Marks, new tools, and it changes continually. Some of the lastest High Tech panel saws, Allendorf, SCM, Holzher, and other REALLY COOL machines! I didn't realize all this was here! You can spend hours here and learn a lot.:no: 
BTW there are more after the 15, just click on no. 15 and when it's over there are more and more....If you don't like the one you watching just slide the timer button to the right by click and drag and it will end and then you get new choices. The titles show when you hold the cursor over the photo... NEAT! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Now your on my side of the bridge pushing your green kool aid?:laughing:


Hey, they wanted fast, right?


----------

